# Resistencia de emisor



## william antonio (Abr 15, 2013)

amigos tengo un amplificador de 28 transistores me gusta mucho como suena pero mi problema es que a cada rato se me quema y solo lo tengo con una carga de 4 ohms , tengo en los transistores positivos una sola resitencia de emisor para todos y lo mismo con los negativos una sola resistencia de emisor para todos , les agradeceria si me respondieran si eso de una sola resistencia de emisor para todos los transistores no esta bn hecho


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2013)

Da mas datos, "se quema" no es suficiente.
¿Que es lo que se quema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2013)

william antonio dijo:


> amigos tengo un amplificador de 28 transistores me gusta mucho como suena pero mi problema es que a cada rato se me quema y solo lo tengo con una carga de 4 ohms , tengo en los transistores positivos una sola resitencia de emisor para todos y lo mismo con los negativos una sola resistencia de emisor para todos , _*les agradeceria si me respondieran si eso de una sola resistencia de emisor para todos los transistores no esta bn hecho *_



Respondiendo en base a los datos *"Que NO estas dando"* se puede suponer que una sola resistencia para todos los transistores de cada rama *"Está mal"*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

gracias por su atencion amigos , mi amplificador tiene un transformador de aproximadamente 30 amp,digo aproximadamente porque eso me dijo el que me lo fabrico y no estoi tan seguro  tiene un voltage de dos lineas vivas de 70v y la tierra (centro),tengo 2 filtros cada uno de 15mil mf a 100v , mi fuente redtificada queda en 190v con los filtros , tengo 28 transistores a los 14 positivos les pongo una sola resistencia de emisor y lo mismo hago con los negativos , mi duda es ¿eso de porner una sola resistencia de emisor para 14 transistores esta bien hecho o mal hecho? pregunto esto porque creo q por esto es q se esta quemando mi amplificador 

simpre q se quema , se quema la tarjeta y apenas uno o dos transistores de salida , ya me a pasado cuatro veces lo mismo¡


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

estas son algunas imagenes


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2013)

Hola.

Sería mejor si publicas tu circuito, y en el circuito nos indicas que resistencia se quema. De esta manera podemos tener una mejor visión del problema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

amigo aficionado cuando se quema el amplificador ,siempre se le queman 1 o 2 transistores de salida y algunas resistencias de la tarjeta , una sola vez fue q*UE* se me quemo un solo driver de la tarjeta ¡



imagenes de mi tarjeta¡


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 16, 2013)

Cada transistor debe tener su propia resistencia RE. Ahí es un error en el diseño.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2013)

Analizando las fotos que montaste veo que no utilizas resistencias de acople en los transistores de potencia y eso esta mal. pues en este circuito pones a pelear entre si los transistores de potencia, de hecho las resistencias que estás usando limitan la potencia que tu equipo discipa, no acoplan ningún transistor de potencia pues se ve que todos están en paralelo. sube el esquema que usaste


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

amigo nasaserna los transistores si todos estan en paralelo   lastima q*UE* no pueda subir el esquema de la tarjeta porque esa no la hice yo la mande a hacer ,segun el tecnico q*UE* se la mande hacer  la hizo con el esquema de una (spain).


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 16, 2013)

Pues bien, en vez de usar una resistencia para todas, usa un puente ahí y usa una resistencia por cada transistor de 0.2 ohm.


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

ok gracias antiworldx  lo hare ,pero lo q*UE* no entiendo es porque en un amplificador mas pequeño de 10 transistores me trabaja b*IE*n  con una sola resistencia para cada 5 , sera porque el transformador es de menos amperaje ?


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2013)

a veces es suerte, contadas veces pasa que por esos milagros del destino los transistores de ese amplificador mas pequeño son muy similares en ganancia (casi iguales), no es nada fácil (casi imposible) encontrar hoy en día eso,
como nuestro gran compañero antiworldx dice gástale una resistencia a cada transistor.
Pero el problema que dices de los drivers puede ser otro problema más. cuidado con eso.
si la gastas una resistencia a cada transistor notarás un gran pero gran aumento en la potencia de tu equipo.
suerte.
que bueno ver tu esquema,


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

gracias se les agradece a todos ,  cuenten con migo ¡


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 16, 2013)

Perdon por metiche pero que trabajo tan feo hizo el tecnico. Ademas esos finos cables no creo que soporten los "30A" que dice que maneja. Deberias darle una manita de gato para arreglar todo ese desastre que tiene


----------



## ragaman (Abr 16, 2013)

William las resistencias se usan es para que cada transistor trabaje en el mismo punto de trabajo, cualquier otra configuración esta mal, las resistencia no se ponen ni para otro fin que no sea el anterior, tu debes colocarle a cada transistor su propia resistencia, tu debes saber lo que es el beta de un transistor, por suerte los transistores jamas tienen el mismo beta, la resistencias lo que hacen por así decirlo es hacer que todos los transistores de potencia tengan el mismo beta, y que ninguno trabaje mas o menos que otro. porque si este es el caso terminarían en transistor con mas beta haciendo el trabajo mas pesado y los de menos beta prácticamente no harían nada, estarían de mas.


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

amm ragaman con razon me pasaba que se calentaban  mas los primeros mas cerca de la resistencia qUE los otros mas alejados 

AJNA amigo pues el amplificador lo arme yo mismo  me kedo como me kedo ps porque toy apenas aprendiendo , que cable me recomiendas q utilize y en donde ?

gracias por su atencion ¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2013)

william antonio dijo:


> ok gracias antiworldx  lo hare ,pero lo q*UE* no entiendo es porque en un amplificador mas pequeño de 10 transistores me trabaja b*IE*n  con una sola resistencia para cada 5 , sera porque el transformador es de menos amperaje ?





william antonio dijo:


> amm ragaman con razon me pasa*B*a q*UE* se calenta*B*an mas los primeros mas cer*CA* de la resistencia q*UE* los otros mas alejados
> 
> AJNA amigo ps el amplificador lo arme yo mismo  me kedo como me kedo ps porque toy apenas aprendiendo , que cable me recomiendas q utilize y en donde ?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

lo siento,disculpen mi mala forma de escribir,tratare de no hacerlo mas¡


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2013)

Todo depende de la corriente que vas a manejar, buscas una tablita de las que hay en el foro y listo.
si no tienes el diagrama del amplificador puedes comparar con los muchos que hay en el foro, te recomiendes que uses el buscador, también te recomiendo los equipos de nuestro compañero Oscar Monsalvo, que es de Barranquilla y te queda relativamente cerca y tiene mucha experiencia en amplificadores de gran señal y te puede orientar donde comprar los componentes para meterle mano al que ya tienes.
viendo el tamaño del transformador si es probable que esté por los 20 o hasta 30A, lo que tienes ya es un buen punto de partida para modificarlo y le saques la potencia que requieres


----------



## william antonio (Abr 16, 2013)

nasaserna , no se a que tablita  te refieres , por favor me puedes pasar el link donde este? gracias ¡


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 17, 2013)

aqui alambres:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-transformador-lineal-hierro-silicio-69661/
o por aquí todo tipo de conductores:
http://www.google.com.co/search?q=t...eK4KW8gT7poDQDA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1407&bih=750

y en especial te recomiendo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
 de nuestro maestro fogonazo


----------



## william antonio (Abr 17, 2013)

muchas gracias,se te tiene en cuenta ¡


----------

